# You may want to burn that shoe box of reciepts - 2018 Tax Changes



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

I am no tax pro but this article caught my attention. It's worth a read.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/21/six-tax-deductions-youll-lose-on-your-2018-return.html

It appears itemizing may be history this year.

For most the standard mileage deduction is the way to go.

Luckily I didn't see anything eliminating the standard mileage deduction.

If that goes, so does all of us drivers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's always been better to take the mileage allowance on your taxes


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Homie G said:


> I am no tax pro but this article caught my attention. It's worth a read.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/21/six-tax-deductions-youll-lose-on-your-2018-return.html
> 
> ...


I'm not a tax professional either, but I'm interested in the coming changes and wondering if they will simplify my returns.
The mileage deduction for business use isn't affected by the elimination of the deductions listed in the article, because it is used in figuring your net profit/loss on Schedule C, whereas those other deductions are entered on Schedule A.
You are correct, without the SMR for drivers, rideshare under the current rate structure as a business model would go down the drain.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Homie G said:


> I am no tax pro but this article caught my attention. It's worth a read.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/21/six-tax-deductions-youll-lose-on-your-2018-return.html
> 
> ...


I hate that they took the tax prep deduction away! Remember that you can still deduct the business portion of your tax prep fee. Be sure your tax pro itemizes your bill so you can deduct the business portion on your schedule C


----------

